# Premature numbers/names cracking



## spx (Oct 1, 2008)

We have been doing some heatpress work for a couple local sports teams. This includes numbering as well as custom logo work.

We have used F&M and Versatranz for our stock numbers, names and had the logos done by both. These are affixed to 100% Gildan cotton T's, sweatshirts and Adidas 100% polyester uniforms.

We have a commercial 15x15 heatpress but at the time couldn't afford a top of the line unit. This unit does have a digital temp and timer so it is a step up from the basic ones from what we can tell.

Last fall, we started with F&M products. Last winter, the customers told us they had some issues with cracking on the numbers and logos. 

After talking with a several people, it was suggested we try another supplier and picked Versatranz and their EPT products.

The customer called us again and said they were still experiencing some issues with cracking.

At this point, because both suppliers products are doing the same thing, I have to say that it is either us or our equipment. I feel that both companies have excellent products so.....

Any suggestions?


----------



## lindyts (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds like your time is too short. Increase your time and do a wash test. Also, after the transfer is applied, pull or stretch the logo. If you see it cracking, it is not cured enough, increase your time.


----------

